# OUCH cows horn broke off



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

ya so my cow some how got his horn stuck on my feeding trailer that i have been using for years and many cows with horns have used it and he is the first to get it stuck well it ripped off the outer layer of his horn and now its bleeding cause he is stupid and starts fights with the other one he cant win any more 

what should i do? 

cant move him out of the pen cause there is nothing else that will hold him in 

not gonna build a building for him as that would be too much money and time to build 

i locked him in the building they share and sprayed the crap out of it with wound spray and that helped but he wasnt bleeding much then he went out and head butted the other one and it started bleeding again bad 

he wont let me get close enough to touch it and hardly close enough to spray it 

thinking about getting that blood stop powder and trying to throw that on it and spraying it down first with the wound spray 

sound like a good plan or has any one else had this happen and found some thing better? remember i cant touch it or even get that close to it he freaks out and is like 1500lbs and a little building who do you think will win? NOT ME OR THE BUILDING


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If you use the powder, just use the powder.

Get him in a headlock and use a horn burner to cauterize the bleeders.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm a bit confused. Has he lost the complete horn i.e. it has broken off at head level, or has he just lost the outer caseing but still has the horn?
If he has just lost the outer caseing it will be exuding a bloody, yellowy serum looking stuff that will drip for several days before starting to dry off and will heal on it's own. I suspect from watching my own cows, that it might be quite sore and cows being cows, they tend to stay well clear of the others until it starts to heal. Your chap is probably getting agro with it and hasn't the brains to work out that head buttings are going to make it hurt even more.

I've had a few cows that have either lost the outer caseing or lost the horn completely at head level and I leave them alone. They all bled off and on for a few days, particularly if the weather was warm, but they all healed without me poking at them and all grew new horn. My advice would be to leave it alone but keep a watch on it.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Just leave it alone. It will be fine after awhile. It will heal the way it is.

Jennifer


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

well its just the outer shell that broke off he got it stuck in the round bale feeding trailer and then must of freaked out and it came off 

but ya the reason i put the wound spray on it is cause we have flys and there starting to get bad and i didnt want maggets in there cause then you have a heck of a time getting them out of there


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Jennifer L. said:


> Just leave it alone. It will be fine after awhile. It will heal the way it is.
> 
> Jennifer


that is what we would do


----------



## RBR1 (Aug 11, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but the problem of cattle injuring their horns is frequent enough to justify further comment. I found this site just after my Dexter cow ripped off the outer sheath on the feeder racks. I followed the advice of the posters who said it will heal on its own. It did. But, First, I must point out she injured her horn on November 22 after fly season. If there had been flies I would have been more aggressive with the fly spray and purple spray. Second, if you have horned cattle, consider removing the racks from the bunk portion. They are horn catchers.I was present when she ripped her horn. OMG..The blood was everywhere. She was obviously in distress. I grabbed the wound dust and purple spray and attempted to coat the blood spurting inner core. I got some on but not much. She was uncooperative and I didn't want to risk further injury in a headgate. For the next couple of days the core continued to bleed heavily. It started to slow by the 4th day, but blood still oozed. I thought crisis averted. But she would butt the other cows and the heavy bleeding would start again. I removed her from the herd and put her and her calf in a separate pen. The bleeding slowed but she would hit the horn on the edges of the bunk and it would start bleeding again. This intermittent bleeding continued for the next 30 days. The bleeding finally stopped and the inner core hardened. The new horn is about 2-3 inches shorter than the original and is dark. (original was white). All told: About 6 weeks to healing.


----------

